# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess this woman

## Angela

Oh dear, the whole thread disappeared.

I don't have the patience to redo the whole thing.

This is the woman, and I basically said that looking at photos like this she could fit in southern Europe.








The closest person who came to mind was Greek-American actress Melina Kanakeredes



Then, a less close resemblance, perhaps the Spanish actress Inma Cuesta:


I said in the thread that disappeared that I couldn't think of an Italian who has that same kind of general look, but I did: Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio. She's not as close as Kanakeredes imo.

----------


## Angela

Then I started seeing her in roles where the cast of her skin seemed strange, exotic for southern Europe:



Or in pictures, especially before she got her nose job.



So, I looked her up. She's Indira Varma, half Swiss and half Indian. Amazing what the scrambling of genes can do.

----------


## Maleth

As for the first pic I immediately thought French (with a southern influence)

----------


## Northener

olive.jpg
Yes nice 'Southern Belle' European style! Bellissima! :)

And Angela olive skins are not unusual I guess.....(see photo)

----------


## Angela

Yes, I too think she's attractive, but I've never known a southern European to have that kind of skin tone, even when tanned. (I did at first think it was a tan, but it's not.) It's not "olive" to my eye, but brown, and a yellowish brown, like the kind of color that some mulattoes and quadroons have. Of the people I posted above, the only one who I think may have "brown" skin is Inma Cuesta, but it's hard to tell, because southern Europeans are mad about tanning.

Well, anyway, not important, but this is olive skin, natural and then tanned, to my eye: Italian actor Raoul Bova. (Oh, she's in a new series from Britain called "Paranoia" on Netflix. I've only seen the first episode, but it seems pretty good.)



Older, tanner, still gorgeous...

----------


## davef

I never heard of her until I saw this thread. Looked her up on wiki and believe it or not she is also italian on her mother's side.

----------


## Carlos

Attachment 8219
Attachment 8220
When I saw the photo that Ángela of Inma Cuesta put she knew that it was not her natural skin color. It's true that people are crazy about sunbathing and burning their skin.

----------


## Angela

> Attachment 8219
> Attachment 8220
> When I saw the photo that Ángela of Inma Cuesta put she knew that it was not her natural skin color. It's true that people are crazy about sunbathing and burning their skin.


There you go, it was just a tan. She's so beautiful...

@davef,

Well, now I know why she's so attractive....it's that smidgen of Genovese in her! :) That was a joke, people. (I've learned that I have to say that, because a sense of humor is sometimes in short supply around here.)

I'm surprised you haven't seen her. You're not a Game of Thrones watcher? I'm addicted. She was also in the miniseries "Rome", and "The Kama Sutra". I thought all of the young men would have seen that.

It would be interesting to see a picture of her father. If I'm not mistaken, I've seen her "original" nose on quite a few Indian people.

----------


## Carlos

> There you go, it was just a tan. She's so beautiful...
> 
> @davef,
> 
> Well, now I know why she's so attractive....it's that smidgen of Genovese in her! :) That was a joke, people. (I've learned that I have to say that, because a sense of humor is sometimes in short supply around here.)
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't seen her. You're not a Game of Thrones watcher? I'm addicted. She was also in the miniseries "Rome", and "The Kama Sutra". I thought all of the young men would have seen that.
> 
> It would be interesting to see a picture of her father. If I'm not mistaken, I've seen her "original" nose on quite a few Indian people.


At the moment I have not found a single photo of his father, I know that his parents were Valencians and they moved to live in a town of Jaén when Inma was a girl, later studied dramatic art in Cordoba. I found this photo of girl celebrating her birthday probably in Arquillos, Jaén.

Attachment 8224

Anyway I asked Inma Cuesta to expose more pictures of her with her family, currently you can not go through the life of Diva when your father was a upholsterer, exhibits too many glamorous and artificial photos, it will be well in his career to show his family. As soon as the bait hits and photographs of his father I will show them to you. In any case there is no hint or comment that there is a gypsy ancestor in his ancestry.

----------


## davef

> There you go, it was just a tan. She's so beautiful...
> 
> @davef,
> 
> Well, now I know why she's so attractive....it's that smidgen of Genovese in her! :) That was a joke, people. (I've learned that I have to say that, because a sense of humor is sometimes in short supply around here.)
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't seen her. You're not a Game of Thrones watcher? I'm addicted. She was also in the miniseries "Rome", and "The Kama Sutra". I thought all of the young men would have seen that.
> 
> It would be interesting to see a picture of her father. If I'm not mistaken, I've seen her "original" nose on quite a few Indian people.


Angela, I find your North Italian centrism highly offensive and threatening to my safe space; and your stereotype of young males highly inappropriate and I suggest you issue yourself an infraction :) . And within the past month, you have used Mediterranean Italian looking men as your profile pic which is indicitive of ethnoanthroracial racism and is threatening the safe space of those of other ancestries. Wait, I just realized that I stereotyped because not all Southern European men look that way! Oh woe is me! I shall stab myself with a dagger as Juliet did as the horrible bigot I am...

Wait...I feel my IQ rising

Hmmm...you know Angela, people who are easily offended are the most difficult to speak with because I have to constantly decide whether or not what I would like to say would offend them. 

I saw an episode with an HBO junkie of a close friend of mine (he saw it all-Spartacus, Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, you name it) and never got into it. I can't watch tv. My free time is spent chatting with friends, puzzles, various web sites etc. My ADHD (I have it and have been diagnosed with it-I have it for real in spite of most people who have been diagnosed, some are just slackers) won't allow me to absorb 30 minutes of the same episode. Most young men don't have ADHD but I was hyperactive as a kid and would always do things to get myself excited such as screaming, pulling hair (of girls for some reason lol) or spinning around in circles until I got dizzy. This was in pre-school/kindergarten btw.

----------


## Angela

> At the moment I have not found a single photo of his father, I know that his parents were Valencians and they moved to live in a town of Jaén when Inma was a girl, later studied dramatic art in Cordoba. I found this photo of girl celebrating her birthday probably in Arquillos, Jaén.
> 
> Attachment 8224
> 
> Anyway I asked Inma Cuesta to expose more pictures of her with her family, currently you can not go through the life of Diva when your father was a upholsterer, exhibits too many glamorous and artificial photos, it will be well in his career to show his family. As soon as the bait hits and photographs of his father I will show them to you. In any case there is no hint or comment that there is a gypsy ancestor in his ancestry.


Sorry, Carlos, I guess I was unclear. I meant that it would be interesting to see a picture of Indira Varma's father. As for Inma Cuesta she just looks southern European of a certain type to me. 

@Davef,

Well, I'm glad to see you have a sense of humor. It's a sign of sanity, imo. 

I hereby issue an apology to all men for implying that a lot of them watch "sexually explicit" media. Mea culpa, mea culpa. My penance will be to go on line and read Yale's rules about safe spaces. :)

As to my avatar, I have only had one Mediterranean looking man as my avatar, my current one, and my reason was personal and had nothing to do with anthrofora nonsense. My avatars always have some emotional connotation for me, but I don't feel required to explain each change. The personal reason in this particular case should not be difficult to intuit, however. 

I had actually decided to start rotating pictures as I've been getting bored, and the man's picture that will be going up is also Italian, but a totally different type.

Oh, I'm hooked to all those shows: The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Rome, The Tudors, The Borgias etc. I also watch Masterpiece Theater religiously, so now I'm in the middle of Poldark (be still my heart!) and Indian Summers. I may get rid of Netflix, though. The only things I like on there lately are the police procedurals.

----------


## davef

I engage in other forms of "inappropriate" media...lol. That includes gory video games, explicit metal and other stuff I like that alot of other young males like as well.

----------


## davef

Oh and I know you aren't a crazy, mentally idiotic anthrofora type who believes "MY PURE, UNMIXED PEOPLE FROM THE SUPERIOR STEPPE BORN FROM A BOLT THROWN BY ZEUS TAUGHT MATH AND SCIENCE TO THE UNDERLINGS". You're smarter than them!! I know that!! But still....who was that school girl you used as a profile pic throughout the summer?

And Indira Varma is a true Indo-European...lol

----------


## Kisuan

Angela, do you think this actress almost looks like a sister of Melina?

----------


## A. Papadimitriou

She doesn't look Greek. Not Italian either imo. I thought that she was French with something else that I couldn't identify.There isn't a 'Southern European' phenotype.

----------

